# Moviegoers Get Taste of 'Simpsons' Film



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

LOS ANGELES - America's favorite animated Average Joe is on the big screen, if only for a moment. A 25-second teaser clip of the upcoming "The Simpsons Movie" is being shown to audiences for 20th Century Fox's "Ice Age: The Meltdown," which opened Friday. 

The clip features a deep-voiced announcer booming "Leaping his way onto the silver screen, the greatest hero in American history!" as a large S appears on the screen. It then cuts to Homer Simpson sitting on his couch in his underwear.

When Homer hears the narrator say the movie will open July 27, 2007, he says, "Uh, uh, we better get started."

The same clip is expected to air during "The Simpsons" television show Sunday night, the Hollywood Reporter said.

The long-running Fox animated series announced last week that it will unveil a live-action opening sequence Sunday. Lookalike actors will play the roles of Homer, Marge, Bart, Lisa and Maggie, Al Jean, the show's executive producer, said in a statement.

"The Simpsons" was recently renewed for two more seasons, its 18th and 19th.

I have been wrong before as far as movies go and have always went back and ate my words when I was, but does anyone here besides myself see this as a bad, very bad, idea?


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I also think it's a bad idea. Look at what they did to Garfield and Scooby Doo.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

You're not wrong, Sinister.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's another cash in job.


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Now that's really scary....


----------

